# cd sleeves, labels and printing



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope this is a good section to post this in.
I'm looking for a small company or individual who can help me with creating a cd sleeve with printing on both sides, and a label for the disc itself. I'm not interested in a jewel case idea, just the cardboard-type sleeve.
Anyone in the GTA or Hamilton area would be great.
thx all!

james


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure if this site is something you may or may not want to check out however I will post it anyway.

A guy over at the acoustica forum used that company once and seemed happy about it.

Acoustica forum.
http://demon.acoustica.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=2229

K u n a k i
http://www.kunaki.com/


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have used Ball Media out of Brantford for my bands printing and clients printing in the past and been very happy with them. They will match competitions prices too.

I'd highly recommend not using labels. They look like crap, and get dirty easily. And it's pretty cheap to get thermal printing done on the CD face. Probably as cheap as the labels would be.

Here is their site: http://ballmedia.com/content/view/20/83/

As for the printing, I'd recommend not using a printing company to do the design work. They charge too much. If you are in Oakville, there are a million graphic design students at Sheridan who would do it for portfolio work, or dirt cheap.

I do design work myself, if you want to contact me even just for info feel free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used Disc Makers and Music Manufacturing Services in the past and had good experiences with both. Not cheap, but they are professional and meet their commitments.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

MMS's prices are really high from my past research. I have no doubt the product is good, but you can get the same services for a lot cheaper.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx for the great replies, gentlemen. I'm going to be checking into each recommendation.
cheers


----------



## seansdadj (Jan 18, 2008)

definitely check out disc makers.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I ended up using this company out of Hamilton... http://atticdigitalpost.com/
Highly recommend.
cheers


----------

